# damit etwas sich haben ändern können./sich ändern könnte



## Jagorr

Guten Tag. Könnte jemand mir helfen, zu verstehen, welche Variante die richtige ist - oder ob die beiden sogar austauschbar sind?

_Es war eine sehr lange Zeit nötig, damit etwas sich haben ändern können./ändern könnte_


----------



## JClaudeK

Jagorr said:


> Es war eine sehr lange Zeit nötig *gewesen*, damit sich etwas  haben *hatte* ändern können.


oder


Jagorr said:


> _Es war eine sehr lange Zeit nötig, _(damit) bevor sich etwas ändern k*o*nnte.


würde ich sagen.


----------



## anahiseri

Ich schlage vor:
_Es war eine sehr lange Zeit nötig, *bis* sich etwas  ändern konnte
oder auch_
Es war eine sehr lange Zeit nötig, *bis* sich etwas hat ändern können
Es war eine sehr lange Zeit nötig, *bis* sich etwas ändern können hat


----------



## manfy

Jeweils halbe Zustimmung zu beiden Antworten.

Der doppelte Plusquamperfekt bei JClaude wundert und verwirrt mich ein wenig.
Sollte dies nicht so lauten:
Es war eine sehr lange Zeit nötig *gewesen*, damit sich etwas *hat* ändern können.

Bei anahiseri glaube ich, dass der letzte Satz als ungrammatisch gilt. In einer österreichischen (aber auch umstrittenen) Version, kann man vielleicht folgendes hören:
Es war eine sehr lange Zeit nötig, *bis* sich etwas ändern *hat *können.


----------



## anahiseri

manfy said:


> Bei anahiseri glaube ich, dass der letzte Satz als ungrammatisch gilt.


Ich gebe zu, ich war (und bin) mir selbst nicht sicher. Ich warte auf weitere Stellungnahmen.
Es war eine sehr lange Zeit nötig, bis sich etwas ändern können hat ????


----------



## JClaudeK

manfy said:


> Der doppelte Plusquamperfekt bei JClaude wundert und verwirrt mich ein wenig.
> Sollte dies nicht so lauten:
> Es war eine sehr lange Zeit nötig *gewesen*, damit sich etwas *hat* ändern können.


vs.
Es war eine sehr lange Zeit nötig *gewesen*, damit sich etwas *hatte* ändern können.

mMn. sind beide Sätze möglich. Mit "hatte" ist die Veränderung abgeschlossen, mit "hat" ist sie möglicherweise noch im Gang.


----------



## διαφορετικός

anahiseri said:


> Es war eine sehr lange Zeit nötig, bis sich etwas ändern können hat ????


Die Wortstellung finde ich ungewöhnlich. So würde es mir besser gefallen:
"... bis sich etwas hat ändern können."


----------



## anahiseri

διαφορετικός said:


> Die Wortstellung finde ich ungewöhnlich. So würde es mir besser gefallen:
> "... bis sich etwas hat ändern können."


Ja, das ist mein zweiter Vorschlag!


----------



## διαφορετικός

anahiseri said:


> Ja, das ist mein zweiter Vorschlag!


Stimmt, das war mir nicht (mehr) bewusst.


----------



## manfy

anahiseri said:


> Ich gebe zu, ich war (und bin) mir selbst nicht sicher. Ich warte auf weitere Stellungnahmen.
> Es war eine sehr lange Zeit nötig, bis sich etwas *ändern können hat* ????


Geben tut es diese Form bestimmt, denn Dialekte passen sich selten an die Regeln der Standardsprache an -- wenn doch, dann nur im Verlaufe von Jahrhunderten. Und wenn es in einem Dialekt existiert, fließt das in dieser Region auch in die Umgangssprache ein.
Aber diese Form "...ändern können* hat*" habe ich schon lange nicht mehr gehört und ich glaube es gilt als nicht standardsprachlich.

Beim Hilfsverb 'werden' hätte ich kein Problem:
"...bis sich etwas *wird *ändern können." -> standardsprachlich; finites Verb steht am Anfang der Infinitivphrase
"...bis sich etwas ändern können *wird*." -> klingt auch gut; finites Verb steht trotz Infinitivphrase am Satzende


----------



## bearded

manfy said:


> Bei anahiseri glaube ich, dass der letzte Satz als ungrammatisch gilt.


Ja natürlich. Laut der Regel über Ersatzinfinitive muss das finite Verb_ vor_ den beiden Infinitiven stehen.
LEOs deutsche Grammatik
(s.Beispiel:  ''weil sie hätte schreiben können'').


----------



## manfy

Super, danke!
Und der weiterführende link zeigt auch, dass 'werden' eine Ausnahme machen darf:


> *Hilfsverb werden und zwei oder mehr Infinitive*Wenn eine Verbgruppe zwei (oder mehr) Infinitive enthält, die vom Hilfsverb _werden_ abhängig sind, kann das finite Hilfsverb im Nebensatz vor die Infinitive treten oder gemäß der allgemeinen Regel ganz am Schluss stehen:
> 
> 
> 
> weil ich euch werde kommen hörenauch:weil ich euch kommen hören werde


----------



## διαφορετικός

In manchen Deutschschweizer Dialekten gibt es die Variante "hat können ändern". Ich weiss, dass das nicht nach Standarddeutsch klingt, aber gibt es auch eine Regel dazu?


----------



## manfy

διαφορετικός said:


> In manchen Deutschschweizer Dialekten gibt es die Variante "hat können ändern". Ich weiss, dass das nicht nach Standarddeutsch klingt, aber gibt es auch eine Regel dazu?


 Das könnte schwierig sein. Dialekte sind ja gerade deswegen so resilient gegen standardsprachliche Vorgaben, weil sie nur von Mund zu Mund von einer Generation zur nächsten weitergegeben wurden und werden.

In der Schweiz hast du vielleicht noch eine recht gute Chance, Speziallektüre zu Sprachgeschichte und Dialekten zu finden, da Schweizerdeutsch ja immer als eigene Sprachvariante galt und nicht als "Standarddeutsch für den Ungebildeten".
Zwar ändert sich diese Einstellung im restlichen Sprachraum auch mehr und mehr, aber gute verbindliche Literatur zur Dialektgeschichte ist nach wie vor dünn gesät.


----------



## διαφορετικός

manfy said:


> Das könnte schwierig sein.


Danke, aber du hast mich wohl missverstanden, d.h. ich habe mich zu ungenau ausgedrückt. Ich wollte eigentlich wissen, ob es eine Regel gibt, die besagt, dass "hat können ändern" nicht Standarddeutsch ist.


----------



## manfy

διαφορετικός said:


> Danke, aber du hast mich wohl missverstanden, d.h. ich habe mich zu ungenau ausgedrückt. Ich wollte eigentlich wissen, ob es eine Regel gibt, die besagt, dass "hat können ändern" nicht Standarddeutsch ist.


Oops, sorry!
Aber auch das scheint schwieriger als ich dachte. Ich kann dir zwar sagen, dass diese Wortstellung "..., dass er es hat können ändern" eindeutig NICHT standardsprachlich ist, aber den offiziellen Nachweis musst du aus Wortstellungsregeln extrahieren.

Du kannst nach "Wortstellung, Verbalkomplex, Statusrektion" googeln und wirst unzählige Beschreibungen dazu finden, nichts aber das explizit sagt, "Modalverb vor Hauptverb" geht nicht.
Die Wortstellung hat mit Verbrektion zu tun, also die Frage, welches Verb regiert welches andere Verb innerhalb des Verbalkomplexes.

-----------------------------
Nachtrag:
Mir ist gerade aufgefallen, dass es diese Wortstellung "hat können ändern" auch im bairischen Dialekt gibt.
Nicht unbedingt als Standard, aber als Ausdruck der Entrüstung oder im augeregten Zustand hört man schon mal:
"Er hätts ja *kenna sagn*, dass er ned wui!" (*Er hätte es ja *können sagen*, dass er nicht will!)"

Mit dialektaler Aussprache klingt das nicht mal sooo falsch, in der Standardsprache aber schon.


----------



## manfy

bearded said:


> Ja natürlich. Laut der Regel über Ersatzinfinitive muss das finite Verb_ vor_ den beiden Infinitiven stehen.
> LEOs deutsche Grammatik
> (s.Beispiel:  ''weil sie hätte schreiben können'').


Bei meinem Googeln gerade eben habe ich aber eine interessante Seite von ids-mannheim gefunden, die aufzeigt wie Voranstellung/Zwischenstellung/Nachstellung des finiten Verbs 'haben' im deutschen Sprachraum wirklich verwendet wird.
Demnach verwenden noch immer 5-15% der Sprecher im gesamten Sprachraum die Nachstellung "...ändern können* hat*". Das finde ich überraschend!
Die Zwischenstellung scheint wirklich nur in Austria und ein klein wenig in Bayern zu existieren.


----------



## bearded

> Im Nebensatz steht das Modalverb am Ende des Satzes





> komplexe Verbformen mit Hilfsverb und Modalverb
> Plusquamperfekt: Peter _hatte_ mit seiner Freundin ins Kino _gehen wollen_.
> Futur I: Peter _wird_ mit seiner Freundin ins Kino _gehen wollen_.



( Die Wortposition des Modalverbs )


----------



## manfy

bearded said:


> ( Die Wortposition des Modalverbs )


 Die Aussage ist zu vereinfacht und zu generalisiert!

cf.
..., weil er es gekonnt hat. 
..., weil er es hat gekonnt. 
..., weil er es hat können.  Bei manchen Modalverben geht das zwar, ist aber unschön bei manch anderen.

---------------
PS: Ich sehe Du hast es gerade auf "komplexe Verbphrasen" eingegrenzt und ja, da stimmt das eher!


----------



## bearded

manfy said:


> Die Aussage ist zu vereinfacht und zu generalisiert


Du hast recht. Aber der zweite Teil meines Zitats (komplexe Verbformen) - zuzgl. der obigen Regel über Ersatzinfinitive - ist vielleicht aufschlussreicher.


----------



## Hutschi

manfy said:


> Der doppelte Plusquamperfekt bei JClaude wundert und verwirrt mich ein wenig.


Ich kann kein doppeltes Plusquamperfekt erkennen. 

Er schrieb in #2:
Es war eine sehr lange Zeit nötig *gewesen*, damit sich etwas *hatte* ändern können.
Beide Formen sind einfaches Plusquamperfekt, soviel ich weiß. Liegt es an dem Wort "können", dass Du es als doppeltes Plusquamperfekt betrachtest? 

Doppeltes Plusquamperfekt – Wikipedia


> Das *doppelte Plusquamperfekt* (auch _Ultra-Plusquamperfekt_ oder _Doppel-Präteritumperfekt_[1]) ist eine Vergangenheitsform der deutschen Sprache, die besonders in deutschen Dialekten und der deutschen Umgangssprache vorkommt.[2] Analog zum doppelten Plusquamperfekt existiert auch das doppelte Perfekt.
> 
> Das doppelte Plusquamperfekt wurde bereits 1519 von Martin Luther verwendet,[3] gilt aber nicht als standardsprachlich.




Doppeltes Plusquamperfekt, wäre das nicht:

Es war eine sehr lange Zeit nötig *gewesen*, damit sich etwas hatte geändert haben konnte.
(So wird das doppelte Plusquamperfekt aber eigentlich nicht verwendet.)

Kannst Du bitte schreiben, wo das doppelte Plusquamperfekt in dem Satz liegt?


----------



## manfy

"War gewesen" ist doch Plusquamperfekt, oder?
Sein - ist gewesen - war gewesen (Präsens - Perfekt - Plusquamperfekt)

-----------
Ach so. Du meinst das wohl anders. Plusquamperfekt im Haupt- und Nebensatz ist eher ungewöhnlich. Meist wird es nur in einem Teilsatz verwendet, um eben dessen Vorzeitigkeit in Bezug auf den anderen Teilsatz anzuzeigen.
Um JClaude's Form Sinn zu geben, muss eigentlich nur der darauffolgende Satz im Perfekt oder Präteritum stehen.


----------



## Hutschi

manfy said:


> Um JClaude's Form Sinn zu geben, muss eigentlich nur der darauffolgende Satz im Perfekt oder Präteritum stehen.


Das hängt davon ab, was man sagen möchte.  Wenn man von Jagorrs Satz ausgeht und annimmt, dass die Zeiten im Wesentlichen korrekt sind,, hast Du recht.


----------



## Jagorr

Hutschi said:


> Wenn man von Jagorrs Satz ausgeht und annimmt, dass die Zeiten im Wesentlichen korrekt sind,, hast Du recht.


Um auf die ursprüngliche Frage zurückzukommen, muss ich erstens sagen, dass ich_ dass etwas sich haben *hat *ändern können. _meinte, natürlich, mein Fehler. Und zweitens, die Frage: bedeutet das dasselbe wie _dass etwas sich ändern konnte. _?

Danke für die interessanten Antworten!


----------



## Hutschi

Jagorr said:


> Es war eine sehr lange Zeit nötig, damit etwas sich haben ändern können./ändern könnte


Ich gebe mal die die Varianten:


_Es war eine sehr lange Zeit nötig, damit etwas sich hat ändern können._
_Es war eine sehr lange Zeit nötig, damit sich etwas ändern konnte._
Im Prinzip haben beide die gleiche Bedeutung. Beide beinhalten pragmatisch, dass sich etwas geändert hat. 

Strikt logisch betrachtet hat sich etwas geändert oder auch nicht. So wird es aber mit wenigen Ausnahmen nicht verwendet. Pragmatisch hat sich etwas geändert, nachdem die lange Zeit vorüber war.

Das gilt nicht in Zeugnissprache in Arbeitszeugnissen. Dort bedeutet es, ohne dass es explizit gesagt wird: _Leider hat sie/er diese Möglichkeit dann nicht genutzt._



---
_3. Es  war eine sehr lange Zeit nötig, damit sich etwas ändern könnte. _Semantisch zwar möglich, aber der Konjunktiv ist hier nicht idiomatisch.


----------



## διαφορετικός

Jagorr said:


> _dass etwas sich hat ändern können._
> [...] bedeutet das dasselbe wie
> _dass etwas sich ändern konnte. _
> ?


Ja, das bedeutet dasselbe.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Jagorr said:


> Und zweitens, die Frage: bedeutet das dasselbe wie _dass etwas sich ändern konnte. _?


Siehe auch hier:
Ich war schon zuhause als ich deine Nachricht gesehen habe.


----------

